# How often water changes????



## kos (Jan 7, 2004)

How often must i change water and how much?? 
I have 3 rbp which are 1 inch size and 50 g tank??


----------



## Krueger (Dec 18, 2003)

depends on how much filtration u have. at this size u can do with 25% a week.. and when they get bigger depending on the filtration (if its good) u can do the 25% a week but if u have bad filtration (i have an oscar in a 55 with OK filtration and i do 50% every 2-4 days) but i dont think p's need as much water changes as an oscar so stick with 25-50% a week when they get bigger.


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

25% water change once every 2 weeks


----------



## kozmo (Sep 4, 2003)

Just take some basic readings (ph, nitrate, ammonia) from time to time and change the water as needed.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

20% every 2 weeks


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I do about 20% once a week, always on sunday (= water change day).


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Depends on nitrate level. I tend to have high nitrates so I will do a 30-35% water change weekly.


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

25% every week! Might be overkill but you wont be crying about dead p's.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2004)

I try to do two 15% water changes a week.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

sccavee said:


> Depends on nitrate level. I tend to have high nitrates so I will do a 30-35% water change weekly.


 exactly, you need to do as many water changes as it takes to keep nitrate levels in the safe zone. depending on the amount of waste produced you may need to change your water twice a week, or once a month, but the only way to know for sure is to test the water.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

as everyone said.. bout 20%... everyweek.. and every other week you might wana do a gravel vacuum.. .i do a 30% change everyweek and gravel vacuum ... it might be more than you want.. but its reassuring the survival of your fish.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

20-30% water change once every week, with gravel vacuum .
Bonus water changes in between from time to time.
Use chlorine chloramine(sp) remover to be safe.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

water changes are needed when the water conditions are getting worse, this will change depending on how much food you add to the tank, how many fish you have and what type of filtration you use.

I would suggest a good amount to do water changes would be every week to every 2 weeks, although it is not really needed that much, you could most likely be fine with every month-2 months once the tank is fully established, assuming you do not overfeed, it is not a small tank and you are not overstocked.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I change about 20% every Sunday, And every fourth Sunday i do a full cleaning of my tanks.  Check keep an eye on your levels. When your nirtrates start to go do a water change. Make sure to use a water conditioner also.


----------



## drewbee (Aug 27, 2003)

When I started my first 55 gallon I did 20% water changes every 2 weeks until the got about 2 inches, but I had 10 p's in my 55 to begin with.....


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

I do 25% water changes every week with gravel vacuuming. and I change my filter media every 2 weeks.


----------



## Raptorsucks1987 (Jan 15, 2004)

hey I have a 20gal. with 3-2'' red bellies and I vaccumed my tank once for the 3 weeks I had it. I don't do it every other week because I was told a total water chagne isn't good for them there is usually more then 50% taken out is that alright or don't do cleaning that often.?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

for ur setup 25% a week is fine. With mine I do 2 25% water changes a week for good water quality and b/c I have 10 Red's in my 125. U could also do 2 25% water changes a week, it wouldn't hurt and keeps the water nice and clean and if u have the time to do it.


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

25-30% a week in fine and 2 15% changes as Bullsnake does is actually better but I don't want to spend that much time doing water changes.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

If you want your piranhas to be healthy you should do a 50% water change everyweek. the more water change you do your piranhas will grow faster and there gonna be super healthy with new water every week and there gonna breath very good when each new water change is done and almost forgot there gonna enjoying eating to heh
35% to 50% will be Nice!


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

I try to do a 50-75% water change weekly. Water quality is the key to having healthy fish...I know people who has never had any diseases because they do tons of water changes. The people who always have something going wrong with their fish are the ones that don't keep up with it. I clean mines because of health reasons and they sh*t a lot.


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

i think that filters play a big part in the amount of water changes that are needed. i run two ehiem 2026 on my 66g with two power heads with qouick filter and boi-ring inside so i do eater changes evry month about 30-40%. i say over filter your tank and it will cut down on cleaning time. thats just me.
bk


----------

